# r/c car track in Greensburg, Indiana??



## Dasmith (Nov 8, 2009)

A friend of mine told me there was one open or opening in Greensburg, In. Anyone have any info on this? Supposedly it is the same person or people, that ran the one in North Vernon In.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

It is open and it is the same person. You will find all the info if you go to Dirtoval.com and look in the Races, Events, and Tracks forum. It is an indoor dirt oval. They also have a website and you can find that info on this same forum.


----------



## hobbieman (Dec 28, 2008)

nutz4rc said:


> It is open and it is the same person. You will find all the info if you go to Dirtoval.com and look in the Races, Events, and Tracks forum. It is an indoor dirt oval. They also have a website and you can find that info on this same forum.


SORRY LARRY I'M NOT THE SAME PERSON THAT HAD THE ONE IN NORTH VERNON, THE INDOOR TRACK THAT WAS TONY EDER.
I RUN THE THE CITY PARK TRACK. THANKS FRANK

MY WEBSITE www.acraceway.bravehost.com:wave:


----------



## Dasmith (Nov 8, 2009)

ok..thanks guys!


----------



## DSmith (Oct 11, 2009)

any chance of running a stock losi mini late model class?


----------



## Speedy20124 (Sep 11, 2009)

Boys you got one fun track down there!!! I came from Marion County ran slash and smoked my motor but it was too much fun to care.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, I knew you had the outdoor track at North Vernon; I should have been more specific in my response. It is a fun track, nice people.


----------

